# IS this a CRAZY PC slave build?



## gsilbers (Jun 22, 2015)

ASrock X99 Extreme 4
Crucial 16GB x4 
XEON E5-1650v3 6core
EVO SSD 1TB x 2
NORCO 2U CASE RPC 240
R13 socket 2011 1U Active Solution 2 Ball Bearing cooler
S75CF Silencer 750 Quad PSU. 
IO Crest 2 Port Serial PCI-e 1.0 x 1 with Full and Low Profile Brackets SI-PEX15037 video card.

I usually buy my pre made but the 2U rack mount to be on my rack seems very enticing and space saver. 

my concerns are:

that xeon cpu good enough for 64rb ram pc slave? (Hollywood series ,cinesamples, etc)

low noise? I would change the onboard fans on the norco and the cooler and psu are rated as quiet. 

any other thoughts?


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 22, 2015)

I have that same CPU with 64 GB RAM and it screams. I have HS Diamond, HB Gold, BWW + Exp A/B, BST Exp A/B, CinePerc CORE, Olympus Symphonic Choir, and more on it and it hasn't stuttered yet.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 23, 2015)

Have you considered a similarly price 6 core i7?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 23, 2015)

I suspect a 140W TDP CPU and a GPU in a 2U case would be difficult to keep quiet, but it has been a few years since I built a rackmount PC.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 23, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> Have you considered a similarly price 6 core i7?



I did. actually, it was my main cpu until I saw it only does max of 64gb of ram. I am thinking of maybe upgrading to 128gb ram. 
besides the regular orchestra stuff I have tons of sound effect type of sample. evolve, damage etc. which I like having around but doubt it will be as demanding as string sections.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 23, 2015)

Lawson. @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> I have that same CPU with 64 GB RAM and it screams. I have HS Diamond, HB Gold, BWW + Exp A/B, BST Exp A/B, CinePerc CORE, Olympus Symphonic Choir, and more on it and it hasn't stuttered yet.


cool. what mobo do you have?


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 23, 2015)

Ozymandias @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> I suspect a 140W TDP CPU and a GPU in a 2U case would be difficult to keep quiet, but it has been a few years since I built a rackmount PC.



can you expand? this is one of my worries.

I am planning to add 2 80mm silent fans on the front of the rack case. 

the cpu cooler says its quiet. same as the psu. but since its tailored to servers, the average quiet for server folks might be a lot different than ours.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 23, 2015)

gsilbers @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> Ozymandias @ Tue Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect a 140W TDP CPU and a GPU in a 2U case would be difficult to keep quiet, but it has been a few years since I built a rackmount PC.
> ...



Well, my experience is out of date, but my old rackmount PC was never as quiet as I would've liked. Unless small fans and heatsinks have changed a lot since then, I would think that putting a powerful PC in a small rackmount case will still mean that the fans have to work reasonably hard. But without building one today, I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I went back and now I am checking 1u narrow water cooled cpu.
Or at least something regarded as very powerful and silent on a slim form factor.

The other issue I've encountered is the power supple with rear fan. Those are hard to come by and normally the available ones are noisy since its used for servers.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 23, 2015)

Fah gitta bout the water cooling candy.
My kid had to have one and they are a hassle if you ever MOVE the unit.
I'm doin lots of outdoor hotter than a whore house on dollar day gigs and my OCd CPU IS fine. 
Watched the temps rise by 10+ Celsius and no problem.


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 23, 2015)

gsilbers @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> Lawson. @ Mon Jun 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I have that same CPU with 64 GB RAM and it screams. I have HS Diamond, HB Gold, BWW + Exp A/B, BST Exp A/B, CinePerc CORE, Olympus Symphonic Choir, and more on it and it hasn't stuttered yet.
> ...



ASRock X99 WS.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 23, 2015)

chimuelo @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> Fah gitta bout the water cooling candy.
> My kid had to have one and they are a hassle if you ever MOVE the unit.
> I'm doin lots of outdoor hotter than a whore house on dollar day gigs and my OCd CPU IS fine.
> Watched the temps rise by 10+ Celsius and no problem.



So what cpu cooler do you recommend for a 2u rack case?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 23, 2015)

gsilbers @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> Gerhard Westphalen @ Tue Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you considered a similarly price 6 core i7?
> ...



Right, I forgot about that. Do you think that 6 cores at that speed would be enough to handle 128GB worth of content? If it's a mobo that can use a future processor (10, 12 cores at blazing speeds) then sure but if you don't plan on upgrading the processor down the road I'm not sure that it'd be enough.


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 23, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> gsilbers @ Tue Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Gerhard Westphalen @ Tue Jun 23 said:
> ...



Yes, for sure. 64GB fully loaded brings it to about 40%, so I'm sure 128GB would be fine.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 23, 2015)

Noctua has a really nice low decibel 2U UH9 i4 thats perfect for 2011 Xeons.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jun 24, 2015)

Lawson. @ Wed 24 Jun said:


> Gerhard Westphalen @ Tue Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> > gsilbers @ Tue Jun 23 said:
> ...


You might want to reconsider the i7 option, because the following site clearly proves it can handle 128GB just fine: http://www.kitguru.net/components/memor ... frequency/

The advantage of a i7-5930k over that Xeon are: at least twice the clock freq. on a stable overclock. The disadvantage is no ecc support. Now each of us has to weigh those two. Do you need twice the processing power in the coming years, (yes I probably do, do you?), and, has no ecc ever been a problem for you, as in crashes due to memory corruption (well for me, memory corruption yes, once with a single dimm that was broken, no because ecc could not have prevented that, for the rest never a spontaneous bit error that ended in a crash, and for you?). I would definitely choose the i7 5930k at the moment.


----------



## TintoL (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi gsilbers....

wow, 128 gb on a single cpu and two ssd 1 tb....

It think is too much. Specially if you are using VEP pro.

That's what,.... a 5000 dollars computer or more? I did my tests and I find that 3 slaves is a wayyyy cheaper option and full proof. Yes you have to set them up, but once you do it... I don't have to touch them.

I am running two string setups of all lass, all sable, all mural, all agitato, all vsl full woods, all vsl full solo strings, all hollywood brass, some powerfull patches of hollywood strings(just to have them for the sound but, already facing EW out of my template because of it been soo slow), all cineperc, all olympus choir (they are memory heavy by the way.) and wayyy more on three computers based on a simple pentium g3420 (THAT'S A 100 DOLLAR CPU). I only expended in ssds for the east west stuff because play sample compression and streaming sucks... Ohh., and ssds for VSL BECAUSE THE SAMPLE STREAMING OF VSL IS INCREADIBLE EFFICIENT. I can load a full 10 GB vsl wood setup using only 3 to 4 gb because of it's sample streaming. 

I have no issues whatsoever. 2 buffers and latency of 512 or 256 depending on the piece. OF COURSE YOU NEED A VERY GOOD AUDIO CARD (RME RAYDAT).


These 3 computers are less than half of the budget of a super computer that you will not be sure if it will work until you try it.... These 3 computers add to 96 gb and my daw has 16 gb just for the pianos which I turn on as I want with the new cubase 8 deactivate track. This set up sums 112 gb and I only expended 2 grands at the most recycling parts and buying use.

Unless you have good mula... I don't see the need.

Except if you use EW dyamond.... for that you need a super cpu. But expending so much money for a single library?...

Anyways.... I hope my setup helps.

By the way.... Donde cono es ese pueblo de la senora?,........ en Maracaibo compatriota?..... saludos......


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 6, 2015)

Scrianinoff said:


> You might want to reconsider the i7 option, because the following site clearly proves it can handle 128GB just fine: http://www.kitguru.net/components/memor ... frequency/
> 
> The advantage of a i7-5930k over that Xeon are: at least twice the clock freq. on a stable overclock. The disadvantage is no ecc support. Now each of us has to weigh those two. Do you need twice the processing power in the coming years, (yes I probably do, do you?), and, has no ecc ever been a problem for you, as in crashes due to memory corruption (well for me, memory corruption yes, once with a single dimm that was broken, no because ecc could not have prevented that, for the rest never a spontaneous bit error that ended in a crash, and for you?). I would definitely choose the i7 5930k at the moment.



interesting stuff.

although the benchmarks I saw suggested a 5930 vs e51650 where about the same
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-E5-1650-v3-vs-Intel-Core-i7-5930K
http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/497/Intel_Core_i7_i7-5930K_vs_Intel_Xeon_E5-1650_v3.html

I don't think ECC is such a big deal for me though. but good to know.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 6, 2015)

TintoL said:


> Hi gsilbers....
> 
> wow, 128 gb on a single cpu and two ssd 1 tb....
> 
> ...




I kept looking into the 2U rack unit but the ventilation became an issue the more I looked into it. so I now i am going to get a regular 4U rack unit.
so that affected a little price but it would be about $3000 tax included.

Since above, someone commented that the cpu for 64gb was good for them I think it would not be an issue to start at 64gb and then jump to 128gb if I really need it. not sure, but it like to have that option. when I bought my current slave pc 3 years ago I didn't think much of forward expansion.

the biggest strain would be the Hollywood series from EW. but what I most load it up is with those modern libraries. which those are not that demanding but still occupy ram. and my main issue is space. I want to keep it small.

btw-- jaja no pana.. soy de caracas pero vivo en los angeles. el nombre entero de los angeles es
El Pueblo de Nuestra Senora la Reina de Los Angeles de Porciuncula
http://www.answers.com/Q/What_is_Los_Angeles's_full_name


----------



## TintoL (Jul 6, 2015)

Whaaaatt, I didn't know that was the full name. It definitely sounded like a little town lost in "los llanos".

Yo tambien soy de Caracas. Saludos. Y suerte con esa PC.


----------



## Vin (Jul 6, 2015)

Scrianinoff said:


> You might want to reconsider the i7 option, because the following site clearly proves it can handle 128GB just fine: http://www.kitguru.net/components/memor ... frequency/
> 
> The advantage of a i7-5930k over that Xeon are: at least twice the clock freq. on a stable overclock. The disadvantage is no ecc support. Now each of us has to weigh those two. Do you need twice the processing power in the coming years, (yes I probably do, do you?), and, has no ecc ever been a problem for you, as in crashes due to memory corruption (well for me, memory corruption yes, once with a single dimm that was broken, no because ecc could not have prevented that, for the rest never a spontaneous bit error that ended in a crash, and for you?). I would definitely choose the i7 5930k at the moment.



5930k is a pretty pointless CPU - it's practically the same CPU as the 5820k, only $200 pricier. The only difference, except the negliglible base clock difference, is the number of PCIe lanes - 5820k has 28, 5930k has 40. Not worth the extra $200 at all. 

Unless you're using 2 x16 PCIe high-end graphics card for some extreme gaming, I wouldn't waste money on the 5930k.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 6, 2015)

that's is very interesting.
but now I cant find confirmation the 5820k can take more than 128gb :(


----------



## Vin (Jul 6, 2015)

More than 128 GB? :D You mean up to 128 GB?

It's in Scrianinoff's link actually.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 6, 2015)

ha!. yep I meant more than 64gb.
cool, so it seems it can.
so that's a cool $200 less. the benchmark do indeed showed the difference is not that big.
and sample pc are so specific, that asking 128gb question would be disastrous with pc geeks.
and things like video cards are not that important for a slave pc.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 6, 2015)

Gsilbers make sure you get a tight 4U where air is brought in and out properly.
I can save you time by just suggesting any supermicro chassis.


----------

